# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Антивирус на Windows Server 2008

## Cross

Поставил себе Windows Server 2008, а вот какой антивирус поставить на него не знаю... подскажите.

----------


## Dinamic21

Dr. Web ставь, у меня работает нормально

----------


## sergoff

> Поставил себе Windows Server 2008, а вот какой антивирус поставить на него не знаю... подскажите.


symantec endpoint11 самое то... особенно для работы. если деньги позволяют можно и купить ( с серверной частью)  три года пользуюсь

----------


## depesh

Попробуй Nod32 третью версию, потому что с четвертой перестарались

----------


## Doctor_RU

и в чем проблема? ставь ESET NOD32

----------

